# Help from being a driver to delivery driver



## Chris Fancher

wanting to go from just being a uber driver to being a uber eats driver how do I switch on the app? Or is it a different app? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Chris Fancher said:


> wanting to go from just being a uber driver to being a uber eats driver how do I switch on the app? Or is it a different app? Any help is appreciated.


It the same app.You should have a separate setting in the app as delivery,that way you can do delivery only.


----------



## Chris Fancher

KMANDERSON said:


> It the same app.You should have a separate setting in the app as delivery,that way you can do delivery only.


I am looking where to switch but cannot find it if I go to see star rates I see delivery. How do I switch in the app??


----------



## KMANDERSON

Chris Fancher said:


> I am looking where to switch but cannot find it if I go to see star rates I see delivery. How do I switch in the app??


If you have it uber x and eats separated you just go under change vehicles.And one should be marked delivery.If you don't have two then uber has it all on one


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

You can contact support in-app or go to your local Greenlight hub to have separate vehicle profiles made for each service you want to do. I currently have three profiles set up for X only, Eats only, and X+Eats.


----------



## galileo5

Chris Fancher said:


> I am looking where to switch but cannot find it if I go to see star rates I see delivery. How do I switch in the app??


By default, you'll get Eats requests along with your X requests. There's nothing different you have to do unless you contact support to create a separate account for Eats.


----------



## Chris Fancher

So basically if I am driving a person somewhere it can pop up as a delivery in the same app so just a toss up if I get a delivery order? Is that right?


----------



## galileo5

Chris Fancher said:


> So basically if I am driving a person somewhere it can pop up as a delivery in the same app so just a toss up if I get a delivery order? Is that right?


yes


----------

